

Is it “Wicked” to Oppose Genetically Modified Golden Rice? - bpierre
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scientist/2013/10/golden_rice_inventor_ingo_potrykus_greenpeace_and_others_wicked_for_opposition.html

======
maaarghk
For anyone who wants to start a interesting discussion with any Greenpeace
supporters, here is an excellent speech by Mark Lynas, who successfully turned
anti-GM into a popular political viewpoint in the 90s and now regrets it.

[http://www.marklynas.org/2013/01/lecture-to-oxford-
farming-c...](http://www.marklynas.org/2013/01/lecture-to-oxford-farming-
conference-3-january-2013/)

On the Golden Rice topic,

[http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/10/11/ex-greenpeace-
presid...](http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/10/11/ex-greenpeace-president-
says-groups-opposition-to-genetically-modified-golden-rice-costing-thousands-
of-lives/)

Story of an interesting protest!

------
cpncrunch
Actually, it was Owen Paterson who said Greenpeace is wicked, not Ingo. Please
change the incorrect title.

Very interesting article.

~~~
cpncrunch
thx

